# Moss mesh



## planter (29 Mar 2008)

Hi all ,

Does anyone know if its safe to use Aluminium mesh in my tanks as I found some and thought it would be great for my moss's.

thanks


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 Mar 2008)

I have no idea mate, aquatic magic do really good mesh with suckers. If used it and its really smart. Its cheap too!


----------



## Arana (29 Mar 2008)

You can also buy big sheets of it in B&Q


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (15 Jun 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> Hi all ,
> 
> Does anyone know if its safe to use Aluminium mesh in my tanks as I found some and thought it would be great for my moss's.
> 
> thanks



thats a really interesting idea  I wonder if this could be good for Riccia stones. Would save a whole lot of messing about wouldnt it?!

I cant think of any reason why you cant use it, its used in many many food processing systems for humans, so on that basis Id be fairly confident it wont leech anything.


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jun 2008)

I use aluminium mesh in my tank, they been in there for about a year without any problems, originally used them to create a riccia carpet in my tank, I now use them for a moss wall.
Have a look in my journal, first photo on page on shows you the riccia and then alonf the journal you can see the moss wall development.


----------



## planter (15 Jun 2008)

After postying this question I went ahead and tied some flame moss to some aluminium mesh purchased from Halfords (used for car body repairs) ive seen no adverse effects. Only trouble is its so light so you will have to anchor it down.

The aluminium mesh is very pliable and a sheet of it could be shaped. Gives me some good ideas!!


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Jun 2008)

> it could be shaped



that will be interesting, great for 'going round coners'


----------



## planter (15 Jun 2008)

I was thinking more mounds and valleys!


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jun 2008)

On my shrimp tank I am going to use plastic mesh instead and see how that works, then I will replace my metal mesh with plastic in my main display, just because its easier to create, and I didn't have a lot of the metal mesh.


----------

